# arena mirrors-whats everyone got, and how much did they cost?



## Prince33Sp4rkle (22 March 2011)

as title, just after approx prices/sizes and any tips-who to avoid, who to use, best place to put them etc etc.

thanking you 's


----------



## AnShanDan (22 March 2011)

I'm looking at them too.

Acrylic mirrors on the internet are 8'x4' and about £100 or so. Not sure if you'd need more than one?

My problem is the wind. The only safe place I can put them in my arena is at H or K if you see what I mean, so not that handy. A/C or B/E would be better I think.


----------



## smurf (22 March 2011)

I spent a fortune on Acrylic mirrors that were terrible, the image was al wonkey like a comedy fair ground mirror, so I then spent more money on glass ones. We also live in a windy spot, one smashed in the wind last year and the other this year. So now I have nothing 

If you are going to do it spend decent cash and get a pro company as amateur ones are a false economy.

I've heard good things about http://www.beverleybrightmandressage.co.uk/700_mirrors.aspx


----------



## Orv (22 March 2011)

We've been talking to these guys

http://www.mirrorsfortraining.co.uk/


----------



## Harrihorses (5 July 2011)

Yes we used mirrors for training , they fantastic quality we covered our short side 20m and the reflection is brilliant the delivered speedy and very helpful with fitting as we installed ourselves wouldn't be without them now totally worth the investment.  We have just ordered two more of the type on stands for the long side be great for jumping


----------



## Vetwrap (5 July 2011)

I know that it's rather different, but Amigo Mirrors were excellent when I wanted to sort out a big stable mirror for my youngster.  They are also local (Market Harborough) and the order was sorted, placed and shipped out within a couple of hours - box resting horse was climbingthe walls and I was desperate!  They really were excellent.

Link is here - http://www.amigostablemirrors.co.uk/

They don't overly promote the arena mirrors, but they do seem to make several different types of mirror, so I am sure they would be able to help.


----------



## Harrihorses (5 July 2011)

Mirrors for Training  All Weather, Ready to Install, Arena Mirrors,  Generously sized 8ft x 4ft, superior reflection and low maintenance, which are backed and framed in aluminium making wood free wood construction and low maintenance, the importance of arena mirrors being wood free, is simple  wood  is a natural product it absorbs moisture, and requires high level of maintenance to combat this, and should be avoided when planning Outdoor Mirrors bottom line is wood warps and bends not good for backing mirrors on, and as bent wood makes the mirrors appear distorted. also amigo mirrors are acrylic and not very good in large mirrors i have tried these myself prior to Mirrors for Training


----------



## OliveOyl (5 July 2011)

I've ridden at a yard that had a freestanding mirror from Mirrors for Training and the reflection was very, very blurry if you weren't right next to it.  I haven't seen their properly installed mirrors, so can't comment on those, but I wasn't impressed with the free standing one at all.


----------



## irish_only (3 November 2011)

Am bumping this up to see if there are any more suggestions.


----------



## JessandCharlie (3 November 2011)

Also, be careful how they're mounted. I had lessons a while back with someone who had the full length of the short side of her school done, mounted on sort of wooden brackets. The brackets expanded with the rain and the mirrors all fell out  

J&C


----------



## kerilli (3 November 2011)

avoid the acrylic cheaper ones, i had those and they were very distorted and pretty useless. i'm watching this thread with interest as i'd like to get some too. avoiding wood is a great idea, thanks Harrihorses.


----------



## irish_only (3 November 2011)

I've seen one company that advertises that they mount them on metal to avoid this problem, and have also spoken to people who have said the acrylic ones can distort. What I am worried about is glass ones breaking. Anyone seen highly polished steel ones?


----------



## kerilli (3 November 2011)

i don't think steel would be reflective enough. i think the safety-backed glass is prob the best bet. maybe fit it behind a sheet of clear perspex if you're worried?
these look excellent: http://www.arenamirrors.co.uk/products-and-prices.html
i found the name on a previous thread.


----------



## MillionDollar (3 November 2011)

We have 20m of Mirrors For Training. Had them up for 14 months now and they're fab.

It's not the actual mirrors that cost the earth but the materials and labour to put them up.....think the total for ours was £4k!!!!


----------



## Lace57 (3 November 2011)

After MUCH research into arena mirror Beverley Brightman was by far the cheapest for a good quality mirror! I can see my reflection PERFECTLY 60m away! HIGHLY RECOMMEND!!


----------



## Tiffany (3 November 2011)

These were recommended to me but afraid out of my price range

www.brickwoodsarenamirrors.co.uk


----------



## Ph1l (3 November 2011)

I got mine supplied and installed by Brickwoods over 3 years ago and am still delighted with them.  All on one short end, one at the edge so good for lateral work on the track, 3 in the centre at C then one on the other track.  

I would like more though....

Mine stand up to pheasants and crows pecking at their reflections on a regular basis!!


----------



## Lace57 (3 November 2011)

brickwoods quoted me 2 and half times the price of beverleys after fitting etc. mine were complilcated to fit tho. any suggestions for keeping away crows?!? ive just ordered a plastic owl but apparently the can mob those?! but better thn my mirrors surely?!


----------



## Chance2000 (17 January 2013)

Hi

Does anyone else have experiance of Beverley Brightman either good or bad?
Thanks


----------



## Mirrorhorse (9 March 2013)

I have been doing some research as im looking to purchase 5 Mirrors for my stables so that i can improve the way my Horse is currently being trained.

I have contacted several company's and tried to find who can do these for the  cheapest price of course.

8ft x 4ft Mirrors  £350 + Vat on some sites that i have come across

Cheapest one so far is from Mirrorhorse@live.com 

They are pricing 8ft X 4ft Mirrors for £250 + Vat so thats an instant saving of £100 per Mirror.

They also quoted that the mirrors are also 6mm thick.

They also charge £1.00 per delivery 

Just placed my order for 5 just saved £500 im so happy.


----------



## MillionDollar (9 March 2013)

Mirrorhorse said:



			I have been doing some research as im looking to purchase 5 Mirrors for my stables so that i can improve the way my Horse is currently being trained.

I have contacted several company's and tried to find who can do these for the  cheapest price of course.

8ft x 4ft Mirrors  £350 + Vat on some sites that i have come across

Cheapest one so far is from Mirrorhorse@live.com 

They are pricing 8ft X 4ft Mirrors for £250 + Vat so thats an instant saving of £100 per Mirror.

They also quoted that the mirrors are also 6mm thick.

They also charge £1.00 per delivery 

Just placed my order for 5 just saved £500 im so happy.
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought you would get them a LOT cheaper buying them from yourself 

Little tip, next time you're advertising your business on here you might want to make sure your forum name is different from your business name!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 March 2013)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			as title, just after approx prices/sizes and any tips-who to avoid, who to use, best place to put them etc etc.

thanking you 's 

Click to expand...

these are our new ones.  We have one more to buy.



support them and carefull they are secure  for wind.  

 We have them on the side of the indoor


----------



## ArcticFox (9 March 2013)

Not got mine up yet but I went with mirrors for training even though they are miles away. They have good communication and the product is fab.


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 March 2013)

MillionDollar said:



			I would have thought you would get them a LOT cheaper buying them from yourself 

Little tip, next time you're advertising your business on here you might want to make sure your forum name is different from your business name!
		
Click to expand...

Three times I tried to write something witty like this and failed .


----------



## rhino (9 March 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Three times I tried to write something witty like this and failed .
		
Click to expand...

Certainly lacking subtlety that one  Mind you, there's another couple of rather 'devout' supporters of another company on this thread too


----------



## Rum Tum (9 March 2013)

We have had mirrors from 'Equestrian Reflections' for 2 years now and they are still absolutely perfect.  Not touched them once to clear, or any other maintenance.  Fully mounted on metal so no distorting. An absolutely brilliant company to deal with.  Efficient and professional.  We found them at Badminton and also saw them at Hickstead last year.  Their website address is www.equestrianreflections.co.uk


----------



## Harrihorses (10 March 2013)

Mirrors for Training have the best quality and are distortion free, i know a few of there customers and everyone very happy with them
beware of companys that do not have the correct insurance as i heard of one that caused loads of damage make sure you choose a reputable company not cowboys


----------



## Harrihorses (26 March 2013)

Brickwoods have stopped trading!


----------



## horsehappy (26 March 2013)

I'm looking into getting some of these for my small indoor school (20x30) where would be the most beneficial place to place them? Was thinking along the side of a short side?


----------

